# 01/30/05



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Here some shots of Smilie the Crooked Mouthed Tard.










These were shot with my Camera and a Hoya Close Up Lense +4.
My Camera alone couldnt Focus on these, So I needed the ''Macro'' Lense to focus
Comments Welcomed, As always.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

awww how cute. how big like an inch? i like his/her smile!


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

haha crooked mouth fish are cool


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Filo said:


> awww how cute. how big like an inch? i like his/her smile!
> [snapback]871389[/snapback]​


yea, about an inch...Still a Small fish



pamonster said:


> haha crooked mouth fish are cool
> [snapback]871411[/snapback]​


Yea, this one is and is a camera Hog


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

:nod: He does look cool. It will be cool to see the litle con grow. Might even be a real badass too.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Is that your pic in the avatar?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Well its no Juan Brujo


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Kory said:


> Well its no Juan Brujo
> [snapback]872076[/snapback]​


 I like looking at Juan better.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Kory said:


> Well its no Juan Brujo
> [snapback]872076[/snapback]​





rchan11 said:


> I like looking at Juan better.
> [snapback]872079[/snapback]​


He likes looking at you too


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

nice pics specialy the last :nod:


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Brujo!!! You sexy beast we missed you


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Nice shots dude, cool looking fish as well. Don't you just f*cking hate photographing small fish though? I've found it's so much easier to get a crisp and nice looking shot with a 6 inch fish than it is with a 1 incher.

And that con is one ugly sonofabitch, but in a good way


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Nice shots dude, cool looking fish as well. Don't you just f*cking hate photographing small fish though? I've found it's so much easier to get a crisp and nice looking shot with a 6 inch fish than it is with a 1 incher.
> 
> And that con is one ugly sonofabitch, but in a good way
> 
> ...


Thanks.
And yes, a Larger fish is ALOT Easier to get a shot of.
Focus is on target like 99% of the time.
with these little fish, about 25% of the time.
Then there pretty scared, till I stop moving for a while.

The black ones are the ones I can get a ood shot of.
Maybe Tonight...


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

that fish is WAY too happy.

reminds me of dory in finding nemo....


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> that fish is WAY too happy.
> 
> reminds me of dory in finding nemo....
> [snapback]873609[/snapback]​


:laugh: your right I do see that resemblance.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> that fish is WAY too happy.
> 
> reminds me of dory in finding nemo....
> 
> ...





Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> :laugh: your right I do see that resemblance.
> [snapback]874034[/snapback]​


Making fun of a Retarded Fish is not cool







....
















You know, it does sort of look like Dory....


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i see juan brujo

and nice retarded fish


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

that,s a happy fish


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Death in # said:


> i see juan brujo
> 
> and nice retarded fish
> 
> ...


He said thanks, But now hes not retarded, Just Physically Challenged :laugh:



remyo said:


> that,s a happy fish
> [snapback]876521[/snapback]​


Yea, He has a Permanant Smile.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Gordeez, I'm going to ship you my Kribensis, what's your address? This thread keeps making it's way back to the top of the page and I can't stand to look at that ugly bastard one more time


----------



## marky (Sep 4, 2004)

hey nice fish! Very cute


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

Sweet photos ...great pics.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Gordeez, I'm going to ship you my Kribensis, what's your address? This thread keeps making it's way back to the top of the page and *I can't stand to look at that ugly bastard one more time *:rasp:
> [snapback]879258[/snapback]​

























Yea, That first shot, Man he is an ugly ass focker.









I'll try and get a good pic for YOU tonight...Theyve been dodging and weeving the camera lately.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Very nice picks Gordeez








Have to agree that takin picks of 6 inch+ fish is a piece of piss compared to those little buggers









looks cute, even with the wonky gob


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> Very nice picks Gordeez
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, The 6 inche fish isnt as scared as these little fockers either.
These guys Run and Scatter around too much.

Wonky Gob...I like that.


----------

